#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Материалы по старописьменному монгольскому языку

## Buural

Предлогаю эту тему прилепить, и скидывать сюда ссылки!

http://www.linguamongolia.co.uk/ - сайт неплохой, но на английском. Там кстати можно найти "The Sutra of White Mother Tara" (http://www.linguamongolia.co.uk/tara.html) - пока только начало.

http://altaica.narod.ru/LIBRARY/poppe_wm.htm -  Н.Н.Поппе. Грамматика письменно-монгольского языка. Грамматика письменно-монгольского языка Николая Николаевича Поппе, вышедшая в 1937 году, до сих пор является одной из самой подробных работ по старописьменному монгольскому языку.

http://www.owc.org.mn/team27/index.html - вот тоже интересный сайт, правда он больше касается монгольской каллиграфии.

http://www.mondlib.com/index2.htm - Mongolian Digital Library. Библиотека  на _монгол бичиг_

----------

Доржик (25.10.2009)

----------


## Gasyoun

В академкниге есть по современному, но, наверно, схожего мало?

----------


## Buural

Таны танил сурах бичиг | Улан-Батор | 2002 | 42 стр. | PDF – 1,8 Мб. 
Учебник по старомонгольскому языку (на монгольском языке).

http://polusharie.ru/files/mongolia/...in_bichig1.rar

----------

Доржик (25.10.2009)

----------


## Gasyoun

И как его в Ворде набирать, я так и не понял? Тут ведь столбиками. Письмо очень интересное, очень.

----------


## Buural

> И как его в Ворде набирать, я так и не понял? Тут ведь столбиками. Письмо очень интересное, очень.


Уметь надо! :Smilie:  
смотри здесь:http://www.todusug.0catch.com/
там и _тод vсvг_(старокалмыцкая письменность), а ниже _монгол бичиг_

----------


## Gasyoun

Сайтец странный - сразу закрывается, там типа туль какой-то или Вордовский макрос?

----------


## Buural

Не знаю, у меня всё нормально открывается.
вот шрифт: http://www.todusug.0catch.com/mong.ttf
вот материалы:
http://www.todusug.0catch.com/mong_russian.doc
http://www.todusug.0catch.com/howto_russian.doc

----------


## Gasyoun

Поклон, вечером почитаю.

----------


## Чингис

На новом сайте Иволинского дацана есть рубрика:
http://www.datsan.narod.ru/download.html 
Шрифты для печати на старомонгольском и бурятском языках: классические Урга, Хури, Таймс бур, Хельветика Биэль. Можете изготовить самодельную тетрадку для занятий старомонгольским языком, распечатав на принтере debter.doc

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вабчет давным давно есть разработанная прога для письма на старописьменном монгольском. Её разрабатывает (постоянно дорабатывает - улучшает) Жаргал Бадагаров с Вост Факультета БГУ, мой друг и соратник.
Я же для Линуха (Юникс) разработал раскладку для бурятского+старописьменного монгольского языка, мы её применяем на сайтах Бурятия ОРГ и Бурят-Монголия ИНФО.

А те шрифты, что в даунлоаде, на них так то копирайт наложен - а вы платите создателю?

----------

Аминадав (10.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.12.2011)

----------


## Мошэ

> Вабчет давным давно есть разработанная прога для письма на старописьменном монгольском. Её разрабатывает (постоянно дорабатывает - улучшает) Жаргал Бадагаров с Вост Факультета БГУ, мой друг и соратник.


Какую-какую программу?

----------


## Сар

www.todobichig.narod.ru здесь размещал самоучитель по "ясному письму" ойратской письменности. он на русском языке так, что может быть кому и пригодится...извините за качество, но если распечатать страницы, то заниматься по нему можно.

----------


## Martanda

два последних из трех томов Монг.-Русс.-Французского словаря Ковалевского:

http://books.google.com/books?id=hy8...ions_r&cad=0_2

http://books.google.com/books?id=1y8...=gbs_summary_r

Можно скачать в PDF, качество сканов вполне удовлетворительное

----------

Доржик (25.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Вообще, самый богатый лингвистический ресурс, который мне попадался - это uztranslations.net.ru. Там есть материалы как по современному, так и по старомонголькому - учебники, словари, тексты. В основном отечественные - дореволюционные, советские и современные, но есть и зарубежные, в т.ч. собственно монгольские. Качаются после регистрации.
Кстати, если кто изучает помимо старомонгольского ещё и современный (а мне в своё время посоветовали изучить сначала его), то самый хороший и удобный из недавно вышедших словарей, - Большой современный русско-монгольский - монгольско-русский словарь = Орос-монгол - монгол-орос орчин vеийн хэлний дэлгэрэнгvй толь бичиг (Кручкин, 2006. 115 тыс. слов) есть на torrent.ru. Там же есть и последний вузовский учебник монгольского языка Скородумовой, которого на данный момент не осталось ни в одном интернет-магазине, и нигде больше нет в сети, вроде бы.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (25.10.2009), Доржик (30.10.2009), Иляна (29.05.2013), лесник (26.10.2009)

----------


## Sanj

тут есть кто нить нормально владеющий худам бичиг с широким словарным запасом?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

На сайте бурятского народа есть владеющие худам бичиг. В Иволгинском дацане есть ламы и хувараки, владеющие. Иннокентий Сотников многих обучил старомонгольскому письму. В дацане есть предмет на сей счет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2011)

----------


## Sanj

там я постанул, но реакции не было. от дацана я к сожалению очень далеко..

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Бэлигбариаамадай гол зурхэн нэрэтэ тарни орошиба.doc

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Sanj

вот темка про худам http://khamagmongol.com/chuulgan/vie...php?f=10&t=531
и про изучение его с нуля http://khamagmongol.com/chuulgan/vie...php?f=10&t=870

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

ХУТАГТА МАЙДАРИИН ЮРЄЄЛЭЙ ХААН 
ГЇН МАЙДАРИИН ЮРЄЄЛ 


Хамаг бурхан хиигээд бодисадбанарта мїргэнэб!
Ананда, аа! Ямар мэтэ бодисадба махасадба Майдаряар тангариглаћанаар эртэ бодисадбын ябадалаар ябаћан сагта їдэр гурбанта, hїни гурбанта Номто дэгэлээ баруун мїрэндєє хумбижа, баруун їбдэгєєрєє газарта hїгэдєєд, альгаа хамтадхажа иин хэмээн їгэнїїдээр юрєєл табиба. 

Хотоло  бурханда мїргэнэб, 
Арша тэнгэриин нюдэн тїгэсэћэн, 
Бодисадбанар лугаа шье, 
Шарвагуудта мїргэнэб!

Муу заяанай мїрые нисаан їйлэдэжэ, 
Їндэр изагуурай мїрые маша їзїїлээд, 
Їтэлхэ їхэхэгїйдэ ударидагша, 
Боди сэдьхэлдэ мїргэнэб!

Сэдьхэлэй эрхээр болоhоноор, 
Би хэлэнсэ юун їйлэдэhэнєє, 
Бурханай нюдэнэй дэргэдэ байгаад, 
Би тэдэнїїдээ наманшалан їйлэдэсїгэй!

Би али гурбан зїйлэй їйлєєр, 
Буянай суглааниие їїсхээд, 
Минии хамагые мэдэгшын тэрэ хїрэнгєєр, 
Намда боди хутаг барашагїй болтогой!

Арбан зїгтэхи уласуудта, 
Бурханиие тахиха али болоhониие,
Бурханаар айладан баясаћан, 
Тэрээндэ бишье даган баясалсанам!

Хамаг хилэнсэнїдээ наманшалнам, 
Бїхы буянда баясанам, 
Бурхан бїхэндэ мїргэнэм, 
Бэлгэ бэлигэй манлайе олохомни болтогой!

Арбан зїгтэхи зїгїїдтэ, 
Арбаад орондо байгша, 
Бодисадбанарые эрхим боди хутагта, 
Бурхан болон їйлэдэхые дурадхалые табинам!

Дээдэ боди хутагта бурхан болоод, 
Аймагтай сэлтэ шимнусые номгодхожо, 
Бїхы амитанда тућалхын тулада, 
Номой хїрдэ эрьюулхэ болтогой!

Номой ехэ хэнгэрэгэй дуугаар, 
Амитаниие зоболонћоо тонилгохо болтогой, 
Хизаалшагїй хїлти галабуудта, 
Номые їзїїлэн зохеон ћууха болтогой!

Хїсэлэй шабарта жибэћэн болоод, 
Хурисахын утаћаар шангаар хїлигдэћэн, 
Хотоло хїлээгээр хїлигдэћэн амитаниие, 
Хоер хїлтэнэй манлайнууд їзэн соерхо!

Сэдьхэлэй хирээр їйлэдэгшэдые, 
Бурханууд доромжолон їйлэдэнэгїй, 
Хамаг амитанда асархы сэдьхэл тїгэсэћэн, 
Сансарай далайћаа гэтэлгэхэ болтогой!

Тогоологсон бурхан али ћуућан хиигээд, 
Алимад нїгшэћэн ба залараадїй, 
Тэдэниие би даган ћуралсаад, 
Боди ябадалаар ябаха болтогой!

Зургаан бариаамадые дїїргэн їйлэдэћэнћєє, 
Зургаан зїйлэй амитаниие тонилгохо болтогой, 
Зургаан зїн бэлигые элитэ їйлэдэжэ болоод, 
Дээрэ їгы боди хутагта хїрэхэ болтогой!

Тїрэћэн їгы хиигээд їлэ гараха, 
Мїн шанар їгы, орон їгы,
Зїйлые онохо їгы, бодо їгы, 
Хооћоной номые онохо болтогой!

Ехэ арша бурхан мэтэ, 
Сэдьхэлтэн їгы, амитан їгы, 
Бодгали їгы, тэжээгшэ їгы, 
Би їгын номые онохо болтогой!

«Би» гэжэ баримталха, «миниихи» гэжэ баримталхын, 
Бодото бїхэндэ їлэ оршон, 
Хотоло амитанда амгаланай тула, 
Харамгїйгєєр їгэлигэ їгэхэ болтогой!

Бодос бодо їгын, 
Минии эд агуурса їбэсїбээн бїтэхэ болтогой, 
Хамаг бодосые тиин бїгэд эбдэхээр, 
Їгэлигын бариаамадые дїїргэхэ болтогой!

Хуули саазын шагшаабад гэмгїй болоод, 
Асари арилћан шагшаабадаар тїгэсєєд, 
Бардамнаха сэдьхэлгїй шагшаабадаар, 
Шагшаабад бариаамадые тїгэсэхэ болтогой!

Шорой бую эсвээс ућан бую, гал, 
Хиин махабод мэтэ їлэ оршохо болоод, 
Хилэглэлгїй хїлисэћєєр, 
Хїлисэлгын бариаамадые дїїргэхэ болтогой!

Хэшээнгы їїсхэћэнэй хэшээнгыгээр, 
Батада зориглон залхуугїй болоод, 
Хїсэнтэй тїгэсэћэн бэе, сэдьхэлээр, 
Хэшээнгын бариаамадые тїгэсэхэ болтогой!

Зали мэтын даян хиигээд, 
Баатараар ябаха даян ба, 
Ошор мэтэ даянаар, 
Самаадин бариаамадые тїгэсэхэ болтогой!

Тиин бїгэд тонилхын гурбан їїдэн ба, 
Гурбан сагые тэгшэ сасуулха хиигээд, 
Гурбан ухааниие элитэ їйлэдэћэнєєр, 
Бэлиг бариаамадые тїгэсэхэ болтогой!

Хамаг бурхадта ћайшаагдаћан ба, 
Гэрэл ба сог жабхалан бадараад, 
Бодисадбын хэшээнгыгээр, 
Минии ба бусадай ћанаа тїгэсэхэ болтогой!

Тэрэ мэтэ ябадалаар ябаад, 
Майдариин алдартай тїгэсэћэнєєр, 
Зургаан бариаамадые дїїргээд, 
Арбан ороной орьёлдо оршохо болтогой!

НАМО РАДНА ДАРЬЯЯ, НАМО БАГАБААДИ ШАГЖА МУНЭЕЭ, ДАТАГАДАЯ, АРХААДИ САМНЯГСАМ БУДДАЯ, ДАДАЯТА ОМ АЗИДЭ АЗИДЭ, АБАРАЗИДЭ, АЗИДАНЗАЯ, ХАРА ХАРА МАЙДАРИ АБАЛОГИДЭ, ГАРА ГАРА, МАХА САМАЯ СИДДИ БАРА БАРА, МАХА БОДИ МАНДА БИЗА, СМАРА СМАРА, АСМАГАМ САМАЯ, БОДИ БОДИ, МАХА БОДИ СУУХА, ОМ МОХИ МОХИ МАХА МОХИ СУУХА, ОМ МУНИ МУНИ СМАРА СУУХА

Їлэмжэ энээнэй буянаар би болон бусад амитан бїгэдэ, 
Їхэн юїдхэћэн дарыда Тїгэс баясхаланта Тушидта, 
Їнэн Номоор їндэр ћайхан ордондо тїрєєд, 
Їлэ илагдаха Номой Богдын хїбїїдэй ахамад болтогой!

Арбан ороной эрхэ баялиг Илагуугсанай тїлєєлэгшэ Замби тїбта,
Арбан хїсэн эрхэшээћэнэй хутагые олоћон сагта, 
Айладаћан зарлигай рашияаниие урид маша амсаад, 
Абарагша Илагуугсанай зохеолые хосоролгїйгєєр 
эсэстэ хїргэхэ болтогой!

Эндэћээ їхэл юїдхэћэн сасуу, 
Тїгэс баясхаланта Тушидта тїрэжэ сэдьхэл баясаад, 
Тїргэн Этигэл Майдариие баясхан їйлэдєєд, 
Боди хутагай вивангиридые олохо болтогой! 

Ананда, аа! Бодисадба махасадба Майдари алинда оршоћонћоо уран аргаар амгалан хїлгэн, амгалан орохо, амгалан мїр хиигээд тэнсэлгїй їнэхєєр туулаћан бодиие їнэхєєр бїтээћэн мэргэн аргань энэхїї мїн болой. Хутагта Майдариин юрєєлэй хаан тїгэсэбэ.

----------

Майя П (14.03.2011), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Маньчжуро-китайско-санскрито-монгольский словарик буддийских терминов

Докторская диссертация о санскрито-тибетских заимствованиях в монгольском (в форме словаря, pdf)

----------

Дондог (08.07.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (04.08.2011), лесник (08.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Скачал и установил по ссылкам с этой темы монгольские шрифты. На форуме не видно. Что сделать?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Придумал, как отображать монгольский шрифт, который не виден на форуме.

Первые знаки, подчеркнутые зеленым. Перевод с монгольского мой.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Часть списка препаратов из моей аптеки производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр:

Прошу лингвистов проверить ошибки, если есть таковые. Нашел способ, как показывать шрифт, который не поддерживается форумом!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Часть списка препаратов из моей аптеки производства Армон фарм үйлдвэр:
> Прошу лингвистов проверить ошибки, если есть таковые. Нашел способ, как показывать шрифт, который не поддерживается форумом!


А почему бы не записывать монгольский кириллицей?

----------

Аминадав (21.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

А вы пишете в горизонтальной плоскости что ли? Это же должно быть неудобно очень.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> А вы пишете в горизонтальной плоскости что ли? Это же должно быть неудобно очень.


А есть другие варианты? Хорошо тренирует пространственное воображение.

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть правильный вариант писать как и полагается сверху вниз. Попробовал загрузить файл вордовский но не вышло. Пишет во вложении что некорректный файл. Там в данном вордовском документе есть готовая рамка и в ней можно писать правильно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Порядок строк в монгольском слева направо? Получается, вы пишете в обратную сторону? Если это приемлемо, то можно включить в Ворде настройки для китайского/японского текста, и там появится опция вертикального набора. Только в китайском порядке строк —справа налево.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Спасибо! Попробую, но форум не видит монгольский шрифт!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо! Попробую, но форум не видит монгольский шрифт!


Вы можете так и постить скриншотами, но ведь Вам наверное будет удобнее набирать текст  :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Простите, но я не совсем понимаю компьютерный варварский сленг!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Простите, но я не совсем понимаю компьютерный варварский сленг!


Вы можете продолжать публиковать свои сообщения, пользуясь снимком экрана…

----------


## Джигме

> Простите, но я не совсем понимаю компьютерный варварский сленг!


Вадим у вас операционная система Windows то на клавиатуре должна быть кнопка Print Screen или обычное сокращение этих слов PrtSc рядом с кнопкой Insert  (обычно над ней). Если нажать на эту кнопку то комп сделает фотографию вашего экрана на момент нажатия. После этого запускайте графическую программу Paint (она есть в списке программ) и вставляете туда сделанный снимок экрана и сохраняете или можно просто в вордовский файл вставить.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Я так и делаю.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

если хотите что то написать, но нет возможности отобразить это "уйгурикой" пишите на латинице (транскрипцию). этого достаточно, по крайней мере я вас пойму... это как тибетский набирать при помощи уайли.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Транскрипцию или транслитерацию?

----------


## Sanj

> Транскрипцию или транслитерацию?


транслитерацию

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Проба пера!

----------

Мингалаба (20.01.2013)

----------

